# Long time lurker, thought i'd commit.



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

Been lurking this forum for a while checking in here and there looking for info. I've had my Cruze for about 5 months now, 16K miles, 9k from myself. Pretty proud of the CTD, I was eager to get one since 2012, then 2014 came and I could finally afford one. Was **** bent on getting my hands on some new wheels, my boss has a Cruze, but its the 1.4L RS. He said my rims looked god awful and his RS ones were better so he ordered me some, unknowing the B.P. was different lol. So a couple days ago I saw the fellow who has a cruze just like my and got into Plastidipping,so I took it upon myself to engage in the idea. Ordered a Trifecta tuner yesterday as well, was driving me nuts looking through the forums unsure to get one or not, figured had to try it at the least
!














So far with the car i've Limo'd it out, and put Anzo headlights w/ an HID kit in the projectors.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy Keep Cruzen And best wishes !


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
*Willkommen, Bienvenue und Welcome! *Congratulations on your new Cruze. May it give you many miles of satisfying, trouble-free driving. CRM's a fantastic colour, one of the Cruze's best, and the CTD wheels can't be beat.
​


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome, great car!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome and Congrats!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

